# SSL Credential Error?



## anthony911 (Sep 1, 2009)

Guys for whatever reason I don't know I wanted to speed up the process of adding a new user to my spam box

So I issued the command


```
/usr/local/sbin/maintain-spamviewer.sh
```

and I get this error

See picture.




I checked in my active directory and set the password for the user Spamuser

I did a touch /reconfigure 
when it asks me for the password for

spamuser@domain.local

I put in the password that I used in the active directory and press enter.

When I try to issue the command 

```
/usr/local/sbin/maintain-spamviewer.sh   with or without the -c
```

I get the same error....what is going on everything was working fine until I tried to issue this command.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2009)

anthony911 said:
			
		

> I did a touch /reconfigure


Why? The only use for *touch /reconfigure* I've ever seen is on Solaris/SPARC boxes.


----------



## anthony911 (Sep 1, 2009)

touch /reconfigure in my spambox (it is a vmware appliance)allows you to reenter all your settings like you IP and your domain name and all that stuff.

But I don't think that is the culprit of this problem.
For some reason it is failing to authenticate with my exchange server.

Furthermore i tried to connect to a local machine with that username and password (spamuser and it's password) and it works I can log on fine.

I'm not 100% sure why I am getting this credential error..


----------



## anthony911 (Sep 2, 2009)

can mark as solved
problem

spamuser@domain.local was wrong
it was

spamuser@wrongdomain.local

fixed that
all is well


----------

